
Mayday Masks – Donate your N95 masks - ryanlbrown
https://maydaymasks.com
======
ryanlbrown
My wife, Christine, started this to help find masks for healthcare workers.
Her Mom is treating COVID-19 patients and has a single mask to reuse for a
month, which she carries around in a plastic bag.

~~~
ryanlbrown
If you want to contact her:
[https://twitter.com/christine_hall](https://twitter.com/christine_hall)

